

How enterprises use functional languages, and why they don’t [pdf] - mlitchard
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/how-and-why/how-and-why.pdf

======
jcr
The author of the linked paper, Philip Wadler, is just phenomenal.

[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/)

> _" I was a principal designer of Haskell. With Simon Marlow, I developed a
> type tool for Erlang. I am a founding member of IFIP WG 2.8 Functional
> Programming, and served as editor-in-chief of the Journal of Functional
> Programming."_

